
Russia Is Building Its Own Internet - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/telecom/internet/could-russia-really-build-its-own-alternate-internet
======
Feliter
A little disappointed - I expected the article to be discussing separate
physical network architectures, IPv4 vs IPv6, how IP numbering would work,
BGP, etc.

It essentially focuses on DNS, one of the less interesting aspects.

------
na85
In this world of online spying and decaying security and privacy, I really
think nations should segment their networks and tightly control internet
exchange points. Networks of the future will be strategic assets. If I run a
company that gains a competitive advantage over some US-based business, do I
want the traffic between my data centres going through the United States?
Certainly not, because I can't trust that the US agencies will not act
maliciously. Encryption is not a panacea.

I can't really trust my own government, either, but at least they're
theoretically answerable to me as a voter. The US Government doesn't give two
shits about me.

~~~
hux_
This is not some new problem. Airbus sells Planes in the US and Boeing in
Europe. Both sides spy on each other. If Boeing finds out the Germans have
their engine designs they sue and play their own dirty games. Whether it's
Apple vs Samsung or Intel vs AMD or Ford vs Toyota this game has been played
since the beginning of time day in day out. Only the fittest survive.

------
Jeff_Brown
Network effects are the entire value of the Internet. This will not work;
nobody will buy in, and the economic cost of forcing everyone to use it will
be too great.

